# Lauffähiges JAR-Archive mit Netbeans 3.6 erzeugen.......



## matkom (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich muss ein Projekt als eingenständiges JAR-Archive abgeben, aber gerade das JAR macht mir Probleme.

Ich erzeuge mit Netbeans dieses JAR Recipe und daraus dann das JAR Archive, welches ich auch in Netbeans ausführen kann, solange ich keine GUI in dem JAR benutze.

Wie kann ich den Inhalt von "org/netbeans/lib/awtextra/AbsoluteLayout" ins JAR einfügen?

Und wie schaffe ich es, dass das JAR auch außerhalb von Netbeans läuft, weil da läßt es sich überhaupt nicht ausführen, obwohl ich JRE installiert habe.

Unter Google habe ich auch nichts brauchbares dazu gefunden


----------



## Y05h1 (18. Juli 2005)

Lad dir einfach v 4.1 runter, dann musst du nur F11 drücken


----------



## matkom (18. Juli 2005)

So, das JAR funktioniert jetzt (auch mit Netbeans 3.6), aber nur solange keine GUI mit AbsoluteLayout drin ist.

Gibt es eine die Funktionalität für das AbsolututeLayout in die GUI einzufügen?


----------



## matkom (19. Juli 2005)

Kann ich die Klasse AbsoluteLayout oder die ganze LIB so als JAR oder auch anders in das JAR einfügen, dass mein JAR auf das AbsoluteLayout zugreifen kann?


----------

